# Emma Watsons BH-Größe



## pepsi85 (14 Feb. 2011)

Jetzt haben wir ja schön häufiger die Umrisse und Formungen von Emmas Brüste bestaunen dürfen.
Was meint ihr, welche BH-Größe hat sie?

Ich tippe mal auf 70/75 B.


----------



## begoodtonite (14 Feb. 2011)

75c sag ich...


----------



## tommie3 (15 Feb. 2011)

75 a


----------



## Punisher (15 Feb. 2011)

Das ist maximal ein A-Körbchen


----------



## tommie3 (15 Feb. 2011)

Ausserdem sieht man sie ja immer (öfter) ohne BH daher erübrigt sich die Frage.


----------



## Palmina6 (15 Feb. 2011)

70 oder 75 a.


----------



## pepsi85 (15 Feb. 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Ausserdem sieht man sie ja immer (öfter) ohne BH daher erübrigt sich die Frage.



Ja, das stimmt schon. (Darüber kann man sich ja auch freuen)
Aber wenn sie einen tragen würde, welche Größe wäre das?

Ich bleibe bei 70/75 B (Bei einer bekannten von mir sieht es in etwa so aus wie bei Emma)


----------



## begoodtonite (15 Feb. 2011)

das ist niemals ein A-Körbchen...ich ha schon einige brüste gesehen und emma hat mehr...


----------



## pepsi85 (15 Feb. 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> das ist niemals ein A-Körbchen...ich ha schon einige brüste gesehen und emma hat mehr...



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu


----------



## pepsi85 (16 Feb. 2011)

hier sagen sie, sie hätte 32B, was glaube ich 75B entspricht.

Emma Watson Bra Size, Celebrity Breast And Cup Size


----------



## ramro (20 März 2011)

ich tippe auf 70B max. 75A , tendiere aber mehr zu 70B :drip:


----------



## PromiFan (28 Juni 2011)

Also ich tippe auch auf 70 B, mehr ist das nicht, meine Ex hatte 75 B und das war schon viel mehr. 
Peinliche Frage, aber wie vermisst man Titten eigentlich richtig?


----------



## derhesse (28 Juni 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> 75c sag ich...



Ja neeee,is klar!

75B mehr nit!


----------



## pepsi85 (4 Okt. 2011)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Also ich tippe auch auf 70 B, mehr ist das nicht, meine Ex hatte 75 B und das war schon viel mehr.
> Peinliche Frage, aber wie vermisst man Titten eigentlich richtig?



Ja, ich meine auch, daß es ein B-Körbchen ist.

Naja hier für diejenigen, die sich bilden wollen
http://www.atelier-rose-vollmer.de/ger/download/BH-Groesse.pdf


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

ich meine auch dass 75b passend ist


----------

